

Copygram offers up a new, more beautiful way to browse Instagram on the Web - linusekenstam
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/08/23/copygrams-redesigned-site-is-a-far-more-beautiful-way-to-access-instagram-on-the-web/?fromcat=all
In response to Instagram and their emails to developers using &quot;insta&quot; or &quot;gram&quot;...<p>- Let&#x27;s launch The Next Copygram, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;next.copygr.am - Focusing on the users content on our favorite device, laptops and desktops. Instagram does a good job on the mobile devices but on the web they quite don&#x27;t get it.<p>So The Next Copygram makes your socks rock.
======
Zaheer
Might want to change the name...

Instagram Cracks Down On Connected Apps Using “Insta” And “Gram”
[[http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/19/instagram-cracks-down-on-
co...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/19/instagram-cracks-down-on-connected-
apps-using-insta-and-gram/)]

~~~
buro9
How on Earth can they try and own "gram"?

On it's own it is is a standard unit of measurement, but as a suffix is
considered standard in English since time immemorial to reflect anything
"written or drawn", it features in the word "telegram", and can be traced as a
suffix back to ancient Greece.

I barely understand them trying to protect "insta" considering they are using
Kodak's trademark there:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instamatic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instamatic)

But the suffix "gram"? Their lawyers may have found some powder that came in
such measurements.

------
antiterra
"A CLUTTER FREE ENVIRONMENT FOR YOUR PHOTOS _TOO_ SHINE" indeed...

Grids can get pretty cluttered, and by "the web" they must mean "not mobile"
as the site is a mess on my phone.

~~~
linusekenstam
We'll release the responsive part of the site as a featured release due to the
fact that Instagram is actually quite good at their mobile presence :-)

------
__abc
Pinstagram?!?

